
Warning Issued for Apple's 1.4B iPad and iPhone Users - jchanimal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/08/10/apple-iphone-ipad-security-warning-ios-12-ios13-iphone-xs-max-xr/
======
decasteve
Little bobby tables we call him.

[https://www.xkcd.com/327/](https://www.xkcd.com/327/)

------
jchanimal
TLDR: SQL injection vulnerability in Contacts app.

